# tabiquillos conejeros + bovedillas



## cab

Hi I'm struggling to translate the following (in reference to roofing-construction) "tabiquillos conejeros", "bovedillas".

The complete phrase is: "Las inclinadas, de teja árabe, apoyadas sobre tabiquillos conejeros y bovedillas de hormigón armado".

I understand Tabiquillos to be small partion walls and can only find roof space for bovedillas.

Can anyone give me a hand? Thanks.


----------



## Peter P

cab: Te sugiero analices estas palabras:
small partition - para tabiquillo
vault - bovedilla.

Es lo más cercano que pude encontrar. Saludos.


----------



## cab

Hola, Peter:

Lo que no entiendo es "conejeros".  No encuentro nada de nada con sentido construcción.¿¿Tienes alguna idea?? Gracias.


----------



## 0scar

De  Google:
*Tabique palomero*/*conejero*:
Tabique que se construye apoyando los ladrillos parcialmente sobre los inferiores, solamente por sus extremos, por lo que permite dejar huecos abiertos regularmente repartidos.


----------



## Peter P

El que he visto es de panderete  en el Léxico de la Construcción que precisamente tengo en mi buró en estos momentos y referente a Tabique dice algo que Oscar señala, ..."normalmente de rasilla o de ladrillo hueco sencillo".
*Palomero/conejero* debe ser por la forma de colocar los ladrillos, pero acá nunca lo he escuchado. Saludos.


----------



## cab

¡Muchas gracias! Ya empiezo a aclararme un poco.


----------



## RIU

Peter P said:


> *Palomero/conejero* debe ser por la forma de colocar los ladrillos, pero acá nunca lo he escuchado.
> 
> Peter P.


 
Las separaciones de las palomeras y las conejeras -donde se crian estos animales- suelen construirse así, de ahí el nombre popular.


----------



## Peter P

RIU:
¿Conoces la forma de cómo se le dice en inglés? Enséñanosla porque ahí estoy bota'o. Saludos.


----------



## RIU

Bovedilla es arch brick, y en cuanto al tocho conejero o machihembrado en specialized terminologi hay varios hilos al respecto.


----------



## 0scar

Yo diria en este caso _bovedilla=concrete arched roof.
_
Las_ bovedillas de ladrillos _son hermosas pero son del siglo XIX,y en este caso dice que son de hormigón.


----------



## 0scar

Quizás _tabiquillo conejero=honeycomb wall/dovecote wall_


----------

